# any problems tonight??



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Is it my laptop or is the site slow as pages keep hanging before they open ?????


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi skiwhiz, same here, so must be this website. Not happening on other sites.
Hoggy


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

2nd thoughts, appears to be other sites as well, must be just slow internet.
Hoggy.


----------

